# Any Reports???



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Did anyone do any fishing in South Jersey? Love to hear from you!

FFM


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Bass, mostly schoolies have been caught up and down the coast. A 17lb Black Drum was caught in Brigantine. No reall hotspots yet, no real size to anything yet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep.....*

What Sarge said. Things are startin to pick up. I'm goin out tomorrow. I'll let ya know how I did.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

*gp stripers*

took a few shorts off gravelling point w/ bloods, didnt see anything that looked like a keeper though. I'm sure bigger fish will follow.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the report!!! I think we are about to hop into the season...warm weather is here. Just hope the stripers are hungry!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Brigantine seems to be producing well, a 35lber was caught Thursday and others around 20lbs have been caught.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way Too Many.......*

People today at grassy sound. Caught the out going tide and the bridge was pretty well packed for comfortable fishin. Ain't nothin like havin a guy come and stand right next to ya. Packed up early due to the people. Goin out Sunday. Will report either way.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Easter Sunday........*

Didn't get a chance to get on Sunday. But Wednesday and Thursday look pretty good.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I went down to Fortescue on Saturday afternoon, first time wetting a line this year; pretty dismal. Was trying out a new hook for me, Eagle Claw demon circles and had a decent fish on but it came off.   

Great way to start the year . . .


----------



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

fished ibsp yesterday, plenty of hits, decided to switch to smaller hooks and caught some shorts


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nats......nats.....and more nats!!!!!!*

Went to grassy sound this morning had a little wind then it stopped cold. Then the SWARM appeared.   I have to say they was hell bent on destruction. Nothin worked, Off, Cutter, Skin so soft, even cigarette and cigar smoke didn't work....  Tried some other spots and got the skunk. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

*Sorry to hear that!*

Man, you can't get a break Rudde! I'm thinking on heading down friday night, possibly get out to do some night fishing on the rocks in Sea Isle if I can score some bait. I'm hoping the weather is going to hold out...forecasts are saying possible storms now...do you think the water will dirty up?


----------



## DcTackle (Apr 19, 2006)

Fish are chewin' pretty steady up in the Raritan Bay area. Mostly on clams right now, but I've got a bunch on chunks the last 2 nights now. Just waiting on that new moon, and then all hell will break loose up here


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I never fished NJ before and would like to try some of your shore spots. Do I need license to fish the ocean up there? There's always family trips to AC, but I don't gamble. I could fish while everyone else could lose their money. Where could I try? Thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fishn*

Crawfish.......Check yer PM's. 

FishMan......It might get a little muddy. I haven't seen the forecast yet. If it's not windy it won't be too bad.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Absecon area..........*

Fished the bulk head off of Wyoming ave today with my daughter. Not much action.    . Water was really dirty. Good for crabbin though. Fished the incoming using squid, mackerel and clam. Lots of bait fish chewin on ya but no bigguns. Even tried workin the sod banks but ya couldn't even see the lure until ya brought it up to cast again. Oh well. Got to spen some quality time with the kid and that beats any kind of day fishin. Tight lines to all.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Hodge Podge has been reporting 3-6lbs. blues in the Back Bay of Avalon, plus a fair number of stripers, but the big news is the Townsend Inlet Tog bite, sounds like you can take a bucket of greenies down there and trade it in for a bucket of Tog like its nothing. Hodge Podge tends to BS a bit to sell bait, but a buddy of mine from down there who never BS's put his proof of the hot Tog action up on Hodge Podge's website, check it out! http://www.avalonhp.com/ , Go to the photo gallery, pic is on bottom left corner, Steve Sylvester. 40-50 Tog in a few hours has not been uncommon at all lately! Doesn't get much better than that I'm thinking of taking a trip up there to check it out, if anyone else does please post a report.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the report! Weather permitting I'm heading down next weekend...hope they are still there!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report from Sunday 23rd*

Fished up out of Point Pleasant with the Tuna Wahoo www.Tunawahoo.com and was only able to land one keeper flat. It rained nonstop until about 4pm. Went out at low tide and fished the incoming and the wind was pushing everything out. Guess to much freshwater knocked the flatties off there bite.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice pics in the photogallery! Must be a good capt?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report!!*

Yeah the Capt is pretty good to me unfortunately I haven't had time to pursue the greater things in life like get out more and work for him. He is trying to put together a striper run to SandyHook on the 30th if anyone is interested. www.Tunawahoo.com

Tight Lines

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Grassy Sound*

Fished grassy sound today with rgking03. Winds were hawkin. Has a good crowd. Saw some blues taken. Mackerel seemed to be the bait of the day. My better half caught a skate and me and rgking03 got the skunk. Great to finally meet ya Rich. We have to do that again sometime.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report 4/30/2006 Reed's Bay*

Hey all,

After making it out to Grassy Sound yesterday and getting the stinkin animal (SKUNK). I went up to the Reed Bay behind Brigantine just off Turtle Cove with some old friends and use some rigs that were given to me by old RUDDEDOGG. (I think you got something going with these old boy!!) landed three throw back flats and two blues on herring. I'll let you know which rig it was. I tried to cast that plug and still can't. I guess I will keep try'n.

Rich


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

its bad when the woman was the only one to catch anythi8ng huh LOL   it may have been a skate but at least it was something


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

RuddeDoggswoman said:


> its bad when the woman was the only one to catch anythi8ng huh LOL   it may have been a skate but at least it was something



Hey atleast it was something. I think I am allergic to your dog because as soon as I left I was fine. Unless you have cats that I didn't know about.

Rich


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

4/29/06 - Fishing was horrible!!!! Winds and temp were ungodly! Fished Townsend, Corsons, and back bay with 4 skates to show for it.

Dogg - went to call you and realized I forgot my palm pilot with your digits...I cruised down to the Grassy Bridge but noone was catching. Everywhere we went was dead. Two guys caught a 4lb blue at Townsend but that was it...

-FFM


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Reports 5/7*

Heading to Sandy Hook on Sunday. Let you know how it worked out.

Rudde - I'll be using some of those lures you gave me. I let you know how it is.


Tight Lines
Rich
www.tunawahoo.com


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Fished Wildwood yesterday for an ASAC Tourney.
Skates for me,but there were a few nice stripers caught,one or two kingies and a few blues.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report from Sandy Hook on Tunawahoo*

We started out east of Romer and clammed a few big ones there, but the bite died and we trolled down to the area outside of the Cedars, we picked a few more trolling and then clammed more at the 2nd spot with more shorts.We then trolled down towards Shrewsbury picking up a few more big bass. Bottom Line client got personal best, a 35 incher, and his son got a 36 inch We tagged and released 9 shorts and a bunch of blues, we boxed our limit of stripers and took 3 blues too. Capt Adler's best fish of the day was a 32 incher on 4 lb test. A great day on the water! Photos to be posted on tunawahoo.com Open boat next Sunday, call for info. www.tunawahoo.com

Rich


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*report*

try to make it out to brigatine this week and will let you guys know how it went.

Rich


----------

